
Ask HN: What “new” programming languages will you be using in 2018? - bakery2k
What has changed since this question was asked a year ago?<p>[https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13310699]
======
enkiv2
I've been intending to get around to learning icon for five or six years. It
might actually happen this year, if I'm not busy.

